# Technical Questionaire questions



## hdphilie (Jul 19, 2007)

I am working on a technical questionaire for a traveling show coming into our school and have some questions on terms (this is the first non-school show during my seventeen-year tenure, and I don't do lighting/sound for our own shows). Because I run the light and sound boards for concerts throughout the school year, this form was directed to me (we have a new drama instructor for next year AGAIN, and she hasn't started yet - don't know about her theatrical background). I tried doing a "theater terms" search on the internet, but couldn't find answers to some of my questions. Please forgive the non-theatrical terms in my questions.

1) I have to get a measurement for the "Plaster Line to Furthest Upstage Pipe". Is that from the stage side of the Proscenium to the pipe furthest upstage with lights hanging on it?

2) How do I find the "Grid Height (if no grid, from floor to ceiling?)"? Where do I measure?

They want me to send the following with this questionaire, if available (I'm not sure what they want):
Hanging Plot, House Dimmer Board, Ground Plan, Electrical - Plan and equipment inventory, Section View

HELP Please?!?!


----------



## Chaos is Born (Jul 19, 2007)

Hanging plot is where you have things hanging on your battens

Ground Plan is the birds eye view of your theatre with all the information on it you could want.

Electrical Plan has all the information about your electrics, floor pockets, basically where ever you can plug in a light.

Electrical Equipment Inventory, exactly what do you have for your lighting, everything from fixtures to every little attachment that goes onto fixtures (don't worry about gel, they probably will bring their own)

Also Check out our NuWiki Glossary for more information on any of these topics!


----------



## Van (Jul 19, 2007)

hdphilie said:


> .....................
> 1) I have to get a measurement for the "Plaster Line to Furthest Upstage Pipe". Is that from the stage side of the Proscenium to the pipe furthest upstage with lights hanging on it?
> 
> 2) How do I find the "Grid Height (if no grid, from floor to ceiling?)"? Where do I measure?
> ...


 
Plaster Line, should be in Nuwikki, However you are right this measurement would be from the upstage side of the proscenium arch to the furthest upstage pipe you have hanging, regardless of what it has on it. Set a tape at the plaster line pullit all the way to the back wall, fly in the furthest upstage pipe, then drop a plumb bob off of it. < if you want to get hyper accurate.> 

For question #2 Are you saying you don't have a grid? If you do then you need to climb to the grid and drop a tape to the floor, give that as a measure. In some houses the pipes don't fly all the way out, due to "upgrades" to their fly systems over the years. If this is the case in your house then give the height to the bottom of a pipe at it's highest trim < as far as you can fly it out> 
This is done pretty easily by gaffing the end of a tape to the bottom of the pipe and flying the pipe out. 
If you don't have a grid, if all your pipes are "dead hung"< that's a good term to go throw into wikki> Then you will want to give the hieghts of the highest an lowest pipes, it would be good to give hieghts of the ceiling, if it's parrallel to the deck, or give the highest and lowest points if it's sloped, then indicate where those points are on a ground plan.

Sectional and ground plan definitions are in the glossary, as for dimmer board they just want to know what you have, they'll want to know how many dimmers you have as well.

Hope that helps good luck


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 19, 2007)

Van said:


> As for dimmer board they just want to know what you have, they'll want to know how many dimmers you have as well.



They'll also want to know dimmer capacity. So tell them 96 2.4k Dimmers. If your system is not DMX you should tell them what type of connectors and protocol your system communicates with.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 19, 2007)

In the eletrcial plan they'll also want to know if you have a power distro box on stage.


----------

